
WeWork to buy co-founder’s property stakes with new $2.9bn fund - prickledpear
https://www.ft.com/content/130f9b20-7706-11e9-be7d-6d846537acab
======
lm28469
WeWork is so shady, I don't even understand how half of what they do is legal.

[https://www.businessinsider.com/wework-ceo-adam-neumann-
offi...](https://www.businessinsider.com/wework-ceo-adam-neumann-office-space-
landlord-2019-1)

